# Anyone know the care for these guys?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

PSEUDOHEMIODON APHITANOS

I have a friend who would like to keep them, but she has no idea of the care that they need. I think they are from peru.. But i have no idea at all.

Kinda same as any whiptail or what??

Any info at all is greatly appreciated! 

http://www.catfish-paradise.ch/images/gallery/aphitanos.jpg


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can't help there, but http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/index.php should have some info on them.

Interesting looking guys


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmm good idea nightowl  Ty ^^


----------

